# Blockbuster leaving



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Got this email this afternoon:





Dear 

We have some good news and some bad news. The bad news is that, as of 3/31/12, the Blockbuster app will no longer be available on your TiVo DVR. We are updating our technology platform and will not be able to continue supporting your device. 

You won't be able to watch movies from Blockbuster On Demand on your device, but you can still watch on any of our other devices or stream via PC or Mac. 


Your friends at Blockbuster


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

mchief said:


> Got this email this afternoon:
> 
> Dear
> 
> ...


There's already an established thread on this topic.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

lillevig said:


> There's already an established thread on this topic.


Yeah, but it's in the Premiere forum.
What about the people that don't have Premieres who therefore don't bother going into the Premiere forum? Maybe you should have provided a link.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=483245


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Yeah, but it's in the Premiere forum.
> What about the people that don't have Premieres who therefore don't bother going into the Premiere forum? Maybe you should have provided a link.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=483245


My bad. Thanks for correcting my oversight.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

What's the "good news?"


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jeepguy_1980 said:


> What's the "good news?"


Isn't Blockbuster leaving the good news?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jeepguy_1980 said:


> What's the "good news?"


That, unlike the deal with Rhapsody, this time around not just S3 owners but Premiere owners are getting screwed as well?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

lose blockbuster and add comcast on demand..im all for it.

Now lets make it happen


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

tomm1079 said:


> lose blockbuster and add comcast on demand..im all for it.
> 
> Now lets make it happen


+1


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I heard they may bring back blockbuster later this year.Not quite sure but i think they are removing it because has something to do with the company that provides the streaming services,and once blockbuster gets settled in with the new company they may come back to tivo.sorry i dont have a link but it may of been endgadget,or zatzs not funny websites!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

MegaZone wrote the clearest article about Blockbuster going away that I have seen:

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/02/24/blockbuster-on-demand-abruptly-pulled-from-tivo-and-other-platforms/​


----------

